# JD F725



## Jasonrkba (Jan 21, 2017)

Not sure if this is the best place to post this one but you guys have always given me great advice.

My uncle is giving me a John Deere F725 54 inch deck. They are great mowers but are enfamous for cam gear failure. Kawasaki made them out of plastic and after about 1000 hrs they break. The rebuild kit is made of steel and about $300. I don't know much about it because he has shut down his business due to health issues. 

My question, is there an easy way to tell if the cam has been changed out yet without tearing it down?

Thanks. Jason.


----------

